# pins and needles, tingly boobs & hard growth under c-section scar... help!



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

hi there,

i'm still sore!!  

i am breast feeding and have pins and needles tingly boobs which is quite uncomfortable, they are also quite hard and i'm massaging as much as i can, is this normal?

also right above my c-section scar below the skin is a long hard growth which is sore and tender, doc and midwife have told me this is normal but is it?? when does it go away?

going to try get in to see my gp later this week, but in the meantime your advise would be appreciated! both ailments are preventing me from sleeping when i can so i am just shattered!   

thanks


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

the tingling is normal, your boobs are doing a big job and the blood supply to them is increased. Its perfectly normal. Your body will soon adjust to the correct amount of milk to supply. Massaging is fine

As for the scar tissue that you can feel, thats normal too. Does it run alongside your scar? It may reduce slightly but if it is scar tissue, it may be there, just smaller, permanently. You are still very early on from having a C-section, try not to do too much, listen to your body and take it easy.

Take care x


----------

